# Denver Rates Increasing



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Denver rates are increasing... as a rider with a separate account, I haven't gotten any notification of this, oddly enough. Seems they don't want to tell riders rates are increasing, only when they decrease. Anyway, they are going up 15 cents per mile. Rates are still 30 cents lower than what they were before the previous rate cut.

As a surge only driver, at least I know I'll make a little more when I switch to Uber's, probably won't change my minimum required surge rate of 2.5x though.


















Partner Earnings Update

Doug, partners are earning big on Uber, with more riders taking trips than ever before. *To help you take home even more from every trip and keep your earnings high, we're increasing rider fares in Denver.* Starting Monday, May 11th at 12:00pm, rider fares will increase to the new rates listed below.

*New uberX Rates*
Base Fare: $1.00
Per Mile: $1.10
Per Minute: $0.16
Minimum: $4.00
Safe Rides Fee: $1.00

Start Driving

These updates should positively impact your earnings, and as always, we will keep you posted if anything changes.

Thanks,The Uber Colorado Operations Team


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

wow a whole 15cents. too bad they don't sell weed for that amount


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

Good to know Uber is actually seeing the damage that lower rates did. But I agree with you, too little, too late. They need an incentive to bring drivers BACK to Uber and .15/ mile ain't gonna do it.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Denver Diane should be excited about that.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

$7.68 per hour for wait time is below California minimum wage, I don't know how much Colorado pays.

Waiting for pax or running your engine/a.c. while in line for a drive thru should pay 2X that paltry figure.... at .16/minute gross it's criminal.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> $7.68 per hour for wait time is below California minimum wage, I don't know how much Colorado pays.
> 
> Waiting for pax or running your engine/a.c. while in line for a drive thru should pay 2X that paltry figure.... at .16/minute gross it's criminal.


That's why ya gotta explain to pax the wait game when you're telling them no. Or, only drive surges.

Just last week I was in the middle of a ride and they asked to stop at the Wendy's two blocks from their house. I flipped over to the pax app to see that the surge had gone down to 1.something, while I was on a 3x ride. I said, sure, no problem for that one.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

duggles said:


> *New uberX Rates*
> Base Fare: $1.00
> Per Mile: $1.10
> Per Minute: $0.16
> ...


Is $1 SRF part of the $4 Minimum?

Denver UberX Rates (1/9/2015 Cuts)
Base Fare: $1.00
Per Mile: $0.95
Per Minute: $0.16
Minimum: $4.00

Denver UberX Rates (9/11/2014)
Base Fare: $1.00
Per Mile: $1.35
Per Minute: $0.16
Minimum: $4.00

Denver UberX Rates (5/16/2014)
Base Fare: $2.14
Per Mile: $1.57
Per Minute: $0.19
Minimum: $5.70

https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Every so often I will look at that chart of ubers pricing/mile amongst cities. It's hard to believe that Detroit went from 1.60 to .75 in less then a year. There's plenty of other examples like this. But for some reason this one really stands out.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Is $1 SRF part of the $4 Minimum?


That is the case here. I assumed that was the case everywhere.

A pickup on one side of the street and dropoff on the other side (a min. fare ride) will net you $2.40 here.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

duggles said:


> That is the case here. I assumed that was the case everywhere.


SRF is part of the Minimum Fare everywhere...I just wanted to make sure since $1 SRF was listed separately in the rate increase email.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> SRF is part of the Minimum Fare everywhere...I just wanted to make sure since $1 SRF was listed separately in the rate increase email.


Gotcha. Yeah, I recently got into with one guy on the Lyft Denver Facebook group trying to get him to comprehend that Uber is the worse option for driver pay on all front. I need to screen grab that and post it here. It's astonishing how little some people understand how significant the mileage rate difference is in Denver, and overall, the way that Uber calculates SRF within fares.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

duggles said:


> Denver rates are increasing... as a rider with a separate account, I haven't gotten any notification of this, oddly enough. Seems they don't want to tell riders rates are increasing, only when they decrease. Anyway, they are going up 15 cents per mile. Rates are still 30 cents lower than what they were before the previous rate cut.
> 
> As a surge only driver, at least I know I'll make a little more when I switch to Uber's, probably won't change my minimum required surge rate of 2.5x though.
> 
> ...


They're increasing rates in most cities by 10 to 15 cents per mile.

With gas prices on the rise and air conditioners blasting the entire time you're out, it is a wash. Nothing gained by these infinitesimal increases.

But yet another slap in the face by the tech company.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Some history:
Dallas, TX 
*Base / Minute / Mile / Min*

*1/12/15*
UberX
$0.00 / $0.15 / $0.90 / $4.00 
UberBlack
$7.00 / $0.35 / $3.45 / $15.00 
UberSUV
$14.00 / $0.45 / $4.00 / $25.00

*5/16/2014*
UberX
$1.90 / $0.19 / $1.48 / $5.70 
UberBlack
$7.00 / $0.30 / $3.05 / $15.00 
UberSUV
$14.00 / $0.45 / $4.00 / $25.00


----------

